# 21500 rides in four years and a rating of 4.97



## Albargan (Jun 23, 2021)

Hi
I have been working as an Uber driver for more than four years in Riyadh, the capital of Saudi Arabia, the number of trips is more than 21,500 and my rating is 4.97, my rating was 4.99 a month ago, I am the record holder in terms of the number of trips in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Is there a special badge for that? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Albargan said:


> Hi
> I have been working as an Uber driver for more than four years in Riyadh, the capital of Saudi Arabia, the number of trips is more than 21,500 and my rating is 4.97, my rating was 4.99 a month ago, I am the record holder in terms of the number of trips in Saudi Arabia.
> View attachment 601941
> View attachment 601942


very nice....good job


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Is there a special badge for that? 🤷‍♂️


he gets his very own oil well lol


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I expected this thread to say "Deactivated despite 4.97 rating and 21,500 rides!"


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Albargan said:


> Hi
> I have been working as an Uber driver for more than four years in Riyadh, the capital of Saudi Arabia, the number of trips is more than 21,500 and my rating is 4.97, my rating was 4.99 a month ago, I am the record holder in terms of the number of trips in Saudi Arabia.
> View attachment 601941
> View attachment 601942


And you are “blue” did you take a vacation or something ?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Is there a special badge for that? 🤷‍♂️


No, but there should be one for you, for being you!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I expected this thread to say "Deactivated despite 4.97 rating and 21,500 rides!"


Day ain’t over yet.... 😎




BestInDaWest said:


> very nice....good job


 This rideshare shit ain’t a “job.”


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

You should buy yourself a cake and ice cream with that $50,000 US dollars you made. Congratulations 😀😀😀😀😀


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> No, but there should be one for you, for being you!


ah, that is the sweetest thing you said to me, puppy. Here's a bone for you.
🦴


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Albargan said:


> Hi
> I have been working as an Uber driver for more than four years in Riyadh, the capital of Saudi Arabia, the number of trips is more than 21,500 and my rating is 4.97, my rating was 4.99 a month ago, I am the record holder in terms of the number of trips in Saudi Arabia.
> View attachment 601941
> View attachment 601942


So?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

That's pretty cool in my opinion. I guess the cost of gasoline must be pretty cheap there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I expected this thread to say "Deactivated despite 4.97 rating and 21,500 rides!"


Saudis don't lie like other Uber passengers


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Day ain’t over yet.... 😎
> 
> 
> 
> This rideshare shit ain’t a “job.”


i dont agree with uber's guber


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Saudis don't lie like other Uber passengers


I will tip you in the app !!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Albargan said:


> Hi
> I have been working as an Uber driver for more than four years in Riyadh, the capital of Saudi Arabia, the number of trips is more than 21,500 and my rating is 4.97, my rating was 4.99 a month ago, I am the record holder in terms of the number of trips in Saudi Arabia.
> View attachment 601941
> View attachment 601942


That is a lot of trips! In the same car?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Driving rideshare in Saudi Arabia must be great. No drunks to deal with.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forums, @Albargan


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Albargan said:


> Hi
> I have been working as an Uber driver for more than four years in Riyadh, the capital of Saudi Arabia, the number of trips is more than 21,500 and my rating is 4.97, my rating was 4.99 a month ago, I am the record holder in terms of the number of trips in Saudi Arabia.
> View attachment 601941
> View attachment 601942


That is a lot of rides. Average of around 14-15 per day with no days off. Average of 20-21 trips per day if you work 5 days a week with no weeks off. Any idea how many miles you drove in those 4 years?


----------



## Albargan (Jun 23, 2021)

BallinBruha said:


> And you are “blue” did you take a vacation or something ?


I don't care about Uber Pro because it is of no use to us in Saudi Arabia, my cancellation rate is high because I choose passengers carefully and look for high-profit rides

I have received several awards and rewards from Uber Saudi Arabia and the Transport General Authority


----------



## Albargan (Jun 23, 2021)

June132017 said:


> That's pretty cool in my opinion. I guess the cost of gasoline must be pretty cheap there.


Unfortunately, gasoline has become expensive in Saudi Arabia


----------



## Albargan (Jun 23, 2021)

Cvillegordo said:


> That is a lot of trips! In the same car?


My start with Uber used a 2013 Toyota Sequoia, used it for a short time, about 700 rides
Then I bought a 2017 Camry and it is the car I used the most, more than 20 thousand trips
Two months ago I bought a 2021 Camry Hybrid and am using it now


----------



## Albargan (Jun 23, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> That is a lot of rides. Average of around 14-15 per day with no days off. Average of 20-21 trips per day if you work 5 days a week with no weeks off. Any idea how many miles you drove in those 4 years?


I think over 300,000 miles


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Albargan said:


> Unfortunately, gasoline has become expensive in Saudi Arabia


I know, that's awful.
And no good reason too.

It's almost a dollar a gallon now.
Outrageous.


----------



## BallinBruha (Dec 11, 2020)

Albargan said:


> I don't care about Uber Pro because it is of no use to us in Saudi Arabia, my cancellation rate is high because I choose passengers carefully and look for high-profit rides
> 
> I have received several awards and rewards from Uber Saudi Arabia and the Transport General Authority



Very impressive


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm surprised that he hasn't been deactivated yet.
If he'd of been in a major city in the US he'd of been a long time ago.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats! You sure you don't drive in NYC??


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I'm surprised that he hasn't been deactivated yet.
> If he'd of been in a major city in the US he'd of been a long time ago.


That tells me people in general over there are way more honest.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

June132017 said:


> That tells me people in general over there are way more honest.


Yes, not only pax's, but Uber management.
Honest.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Albargan said:


> I have received several awards and rewards from Uber Saudi Arabia and the Transport General Authority


any cash with those rewards?


----------

